# rotating diet?



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Domo and Miya both eat ZiwiPeak, and only ZP. I've been doing some reading on a rotating diet, possibly adding a new food in to their diet (high quality kibble). Do any of you do this or should I stick with ZP?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

teetee said:


> Domo and Miya both eat ZiwiPeak, and only ZP. I've been doing some reading on a rotating diet, possibly adding a new food in to their diet (high quality kibble). Do any of you do this or should I stick with ZP?


If you're happy with Ziwipeak then I would stick with it. We had to switch because Chloe wasn't tolerating it well anymore. I would rotate flavors every bag though to vary their protein source. Are they not doing well on it? Or is there another reason you want to rotate?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I would rotate through the flavors of ZP, or maybe add a little freeze dried raw or the canned ZP if you want to. If they are doing good on ZP, I would be hesitant to add in a kibble, they are so carb loaded compared to ZP. I do think it is good to rotate proteins, but you can do that with ZP.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Changing your dogs food is always a pain due to the affects like tummy upsets. Like said above if your chi's are doing good I would leave them be. Broadys mum is awesome at this and I'm sure she can tell you more then I can.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

sammyp said:


> Changing your dogs food is always a pain due to the affects like tummy upsets.


Rotating through proteins is not really a pain- in fact is is probably a good idea for a lot of dogs, switching every three weeks from kibble to ZP then to something else is probably a bad idea. I know a few people on here successfully feed one thing at breakfast and another thing at dinner- so that is an option too.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I use the venison freeze dried ZP and add a little Stella and Chewy's freeze dried beef or surf and turf several times a week. I also just started using an occasional serving of ZP canned rabbit and lamb (I just started this just a couple weeks ago and they go bonkers over the canned). I guess mine get a pretty varied diet but the vension freeze dried is always the base (or the largest portion of the meal). I haven't had any digestive trouble so far with this type of variety.


----------



## titiaamor (Sep 21, 2013)

I rotate all the time. It's never the same food daily/weekly, and we've never had intestinal upset. I gathered all the free samples of local (Am made), grain-free high protein dog food form the stores around here- we have 3 that give out mini-bags- and I found that she was fine with a different food daily, so I kept it up! I bought the smallest bag of her favorites, and use those now. One bag was too big, so I split that brand with a friend and she split hers with me.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

They are doing fine on ZP, and I already do rotate the different flavors. I was reading that rotating could be beneficial to make sure dogs are getting all of the needed nutrient requirements that they might not be getting with only one dog food? I don't see why ZP wouldn't give all the needed nutrients, so I wanted to ask on here.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think ZP is a better choice than even the top quality kibbles, so it would be a step down IMO. How about adding in some fresh meat? raw or cooked, or other raw options like the Orijen freeze dried or frozen patties like Stella and Chewys? I feed raw, and my guys have the occasional meal of ZP with no ill effects at all. If they get given even one kibble as a treat (my vets insist on giving them Royal Canin as a reward, which they usually politely decline) I definitely know about it lol.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> Rotating through proteins is not really a pain- in fact is is probably a good idea for a lot of dogs, switching every three weeks from kibble to ZP then to something else is probably a bad idea. I know a few people on here successfully feed one thing at breakfast and another thing at dinner- so that is an option too.


I was just not one if those lucky people whenever I change my pups food she gets the runs and a sorry face for a wile lol. Food is not a lot I know about I was just saying from experience and that others will know more than me


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

lots of dogs do better with only very gradual changes, like your Ninja Sam. Some dogs can eat anything and show no ill effects, it is all about knowing your dog. There are studies that show sticking to the same protein source can cause allergies and intolerances, so changing protein sources even within the same brand of food is a good idea.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> lots of dogs do better with only very gradual changes, like your Ninja Sam. Some dogs can eat anything and show no ill effects, it is all about knowing your dog. There are studies that show sticking to the same protein source can cause allergies and intolerances, so changing protein sources even within the same brand of food is a good idea.


That's exactly what I was trying to say. Changing protein within the same brand tends to be easier on the tummy than changing brands entirely- or changing from something like ZP to something like traditional kibble (cause they are so different), and if you do it gradually most dogs tolerate that. Of course it depends on the dog, but I was generally speaking.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> lots of dogs do better with only very gradual changes, like your Ninja Sam. Some dogs can eat anything and show no ill effects, it is all about knowing your dog. There are studies that show sticking to the same protein source can cause allergies and intolerances, so changing protein sources even within the same brand of food is a good idea.


Its crazy how our little guys are so different. 
There is some really good advise here for the poster of this thread and I have learned something new. Just a shame ninjas belly is a little sensitive otherwise I would have tried this


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We rotate over here. I don't like to put all of my eggs in one basket. We can't feed ZP exclusively as it gives Odie diarrhea. I find that as long as I add in a high quality food and don't feed it exclusively, she either doesn't experience any digestive issues, or they're very mild.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We rotate over here. We actually have to change Venus' food every other week or she starts to develop allergy symptoms. She just can't have too much of any one thing. She doesn't have a sensitive tummy so this has never been a problem. I think it's good to give any dog a good variety though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I feed mainly Evo red meat small bites but the lady at the feed store lets us get a bag full of samples of grain free foods so I add in those at least once a week and I also try to feed at least two meals of raw every week and even my sensitive tummy boy is fine on it. ZP is such a good food that even the best kibble is a downgrade from it so maybe just rotate between different freeze dried or frozen raw foods?


----------

